# Any Guinea Pig Owners?



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I just woke up and heard one of the 3 animals in my room making a "huh" sound in a steady beat. My first thought was someone was wheezing. I figured out that it was one of the pigs, so I quickly scooped one up and am now hanging out with her. The "huh" sound stopped when I approached the cage, and now's she's not doing it while on my lap. She's doing it only once in a while on my lap. 

Actually, when I was typing this she went, "huh-huh-huh-huh" rapidly followed by a "wet" sounding teeth chatter-type noise.

Some info:

They're on fleece (however, just a few days ago for whatever reason, maybe lack of hay, they've been tipping their bowl and spilling food-dust)
They haven't had hay in a few days since my parents haven't been able to run to the store
There is a fly in my room that I am trying to get rid of. It's been there since yesterday. (it's too quick for me to kill it!)
She's anywhere from 2-3, I'm guessing. (pet store piggy. I know better now)
She had 3 kids 2 years ago. (again, pet store piggy. Birth was fine, no complications.)
They get either lettuce, chopped celery, carrots, occasional blueberries, and cucumbers each night. 

Suggestions? Also, is there any guinea pig site like this one that's active?


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

She just sneezed too. :/ I'm going to guess this isn't looking too good.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

There was a guinea pig a few weeks ago who had a URI, but it turned into really bad pneumonia and he passed away.  You could take a look at this thread to see if there are any similarities: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/19-off-topic/28961-guinea-pig-allergies-uri.html


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I posted this on a guinea pig forum I found...and my parents are going to be scheduling a vet appointment for Monday or Tuesday...if she doesn't get worse...if it gets desperate, we'll figure something out. I'll get a ride from someone or something.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I hope everything goes well!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

That was my piggie in that thread. I would get her to a vet immediately. Part of my guy's problem was that he was so incredibly young. Since she's older, she'll probably tolerate the medication better, but I would advise you to keep a close close eye on her eating, and if you even suspect she's eating or drinking less, syringe feed her. 

You can go to the forums at guineapigcages.com. Lots of knowledgeable folks there. 

Good luck with her! Keep us posted.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Okay, I'm a little confused. She stopped making the noises, and now seems perfectly fine. I'm still going to watch her...but I don't know what's going on with my girl. 

Thanks for the link too.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Put your ear to her ribcage and listen to her breathing. If you hear clicking, she has a URI and needs to see a vet immediately. I'd take a listen to her a few times a day over the next week or so -- the clicking is when the congestion gets pretty bad, so it may not be apparent if she has an early URI. 

Otherwise, she might have just gotten choked on something. A piece of hay lodged in the roof of her mouth or something, or she snorfed up a piece of hay dust. 

Also, I just realized they haven't had hay in a few days. They NEED hay. That is their main source of food, and without it their digestive system won't be able to function properly. Get hay. Now. Offer to pay a friend to go to the store if you have to, they need hay every single day.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Yup, bought hay today. What we had left was the hay dust and small bits, so I was giving them that. Not much actual hay. I shall go listen to her. (when I listened before it sounded normal)


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

If you happen to run out of hay again (please don't run out of hay!), you can give them grass from outside, provided it hasn't been treated with weedkillers or bug spray.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Alright, thanks. So when I listened to her last night and this morning, there was no sounds, besides her just breathing. No clicking or wheezing. And the weird "huh" noises she hasn't done since yesterday when I posted this...


----------

